
Libevent 2.0.x: Like Libevent 1.4.x, Only More So. - wglb
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2010/01/libevent-20x-like-libevent-14x-only.html
======
qhoxie
In the post, he links to the draft of a book he is writing about libevent.
Looks to be worth following: <http://www.wangafu.net/~nickm/libevent-book/>

